# Suche besseres Objektiv für Nikon D3000 ~150 €



## Star_KillA (8. Februar 2012)

*Suche besseres Objektiv für Nikon D3000 ~150 €*

Moin 

Wie gesagt habe ich eine Nikon D3000 , mein Budget geht bis 200 €. Ich habe immoment das hier . Wenn sich was besser nicht lohnt ist auch gut 
Danke schonmal.


----------



## Zoon (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Suche besseres Objektiv für Nikon D3000 ~150 €*

Wenn dir die Standardbrennweite gut liegt dann :

http://www.amazon.de/Nikon-AF-S-Nik...=sr_1_1?s=ce-de&ie=UTF8&qid=1328728425&sr=1-1

entspricht am Crop etwa 50 mm

Hat auch eingebauten Motor damit du AF an der D3000 nutzen kannst.

Ist der AF egal oder Geld ganz knapp dann:

http://www.amazon.de/Nikon-AF-Nikko...=sr_1_2?s=ce-de&ie=UTF8&qid=1328728425&sr=1-2

mehr Objektiv für neu rund 90 Euro ist schwer zu finden

Mit eingebauten AF Motor für allerdings auch etwa 200 Euro:

http://www.amazon.de/Nikon-AF-S-NIK...=sr_1_6?s=ce-de&ie=UTF8&qid=1328728425&sr=1-6

Wirst erstmal im wahrsten Sinne erleuchtet sein bei dem hellen Sucherbild nach Verlassen der schummrigen Kitobjektivwelt


----------



## michelthemaster (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Suche besseres Objektiv für Nikon D3000 ~150 €*

Ich stell auch mal das Nikkor Micro 40 mm in den Raum, damit kannst du dann auch sehr schöne Makro-Aufnahmen machen und das Objektiv hat eine super Abbildungsleistung. Hab es selbst (neben einem 55-200er) in Betrieb, auf meiner D5100  Wäre zwar nicht ganz so lichtstark wie das 50mm, aber wie gesagt, F2.8 ist auch schon super und eröffnet dir die Welt des Kleinen (Makro).

Gruß

Micha

Nikon AF-S DX Micro-Nikkor 40mm 1:2,8G Objektiv: Amazon.de: Kamera & Foto

PS: Kostet leider ein klein wenig mehr wie deine veranschlagten 200 €, ist das Geld aber definitiv wert


----------



## Star_KillA (8. Februar 2012)

Autofokus ist af ? Was ist dann dazu ein Motor ? Ja , schönere nahaufnahmen wären schon schön


----------



## derseppl (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Suche besseres Objektiv für Nikon D3000 ~150 €*

Was fehlt dir denn an dem 18-55? Weitwinkel, Tele, Lichtstärke, Makro?


----------



## der_yappi (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Suche besseres Objektiv für Nikon D3000 ~150 €*

Was für eine Linse willst du?
Ein Zoom oder eine Festbrennweite?
Willst du die zusätzlich zu deiner aktuellen Kit-Linse oder möchstest du diese nach oben (Tele) oder unten (Weitwinkel) ergänzen?

Und wies der Seppl schon gefragt hat, in welchem Brennweitenbereich:


derseppl schrieb:


> Was fehlt dir denn an dem 18-55? Weitwinkel, Tele, Lichtstärke, Makro?


 
@Killa:
Autofokus ist zum Scharfstellen des angepeilten Motivs.
Die älteren Nikons haben einen in der Kamera fest verbauten AF-Motor, der über ein Schneckenantrieb die Scharfstellung in der Linse übernommen hat.
Die ganz kleinen Nikons haben diesen Motor NICHT mehr.
Dazu gehören D40 / D40x / D60 / D3000 / D3100 / D5000 / D5100
Diese benötigen, damit der Autofokus funktioniert, ein Objektiv mit einem DORT eingebauten AF-Antrieb.
Bei Nikon haben diese Linsen ein "AF-S" im Namen. Sigma hat ein "HSM" dazu gesetzt. Tamron hat in der Produktbeschreibung oft ein "Built-in-Motor" dort stehen.
Du kannst auch Linsen ohne solche Bezeichnungen nutzen. Allerdings hast du dann KEINEN Autofokus mehr, sondern du musst manuell scharf stellen.

Mit 200€ würde ich noch etwas sparen und mal diese Linse in Betracht ziehen:
Tamron AF 17-50mm 2,8 XR Di II LD ASL digitales: Amazon.de: Kamera & Foto
Haben einige hier im Forum und sind sehr zufrieden damit.
Für solch ein Budget wirst du im Bereich Normalbrennweite mit f2,8 nicht viel finden.


Sigma hat eine ähnliche Linse im Angebot, kostet dafür aber (leider) gleich über 400€
Sigma 18-50mm 2,8 EX MACRO DC HSM Objektiv für Nikon: Amazon.de: Kamera & Foto
Den Vorgänger davon habe ich an meiner D80 - allerdings wird der dir nicht viel nutzen (da kein eingebauter AF-Motor)
Sonst wäre die als gebrauchte bei eBay ganz interessant gewesen.


----------



## Star_KillA (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Suche besseres Objektiv für Nikon D3000 ~150 €*

Ich würde eure Fragen gerne beantworten können, aber ich habe von den ganzen Begriffen keine Ahnung ( AF ist klar ). 
Deshalb sagen wir mal so , wenn ich mit einer Hohlkehle und einer passiven Beleuchtung Nahaufnahmen mache ( siehe zum Beispiel Graka-Bilder Thread ) sind die zwar scharf , aber immernochtnicht wirklich schön. Heißt ich würde in dem Bereich gerne mehr machen können. Bilder aus 50 cm - 3m sind eigentlich ganz gut , habe viele Blumen und ähnliches fotographiert. Also sind mir eher die Nah / Makro Aufnahmen wichtig , was gibt es denn überhaupt für andere Bereiche ? Einmal sowas wie Ultraweitwinkel , aber ich denke ich bin mit meinem Winkel ganz zufrieden , z.b. was horizonte angeht. 
Was ich damit meine ist , das ich auf eure Sachen vertraue und dann das kaufe was zu meinem Anwendungsbereich passt. ( was ihr halt denkt , wo es passt )

Danke und sorry


----------



## Autokiller677 (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Suche besseres Objektiv für Nikon D3000 ~150 €*

Was ist denn an den Bildern nicht schön? Hast du mal ein Beispiel?

Zum anderen: Unbedingt hier Fotolehrgang / Fotoschule / Hier können Sie fotografieren lernen durcharbeiten und die Zusammenhänge zwischen Blende Lichtstärke etc. verstehen. Solang du von den Begriffen keine Ahnung hast, ist es schwer dir was zu empfehlen oder zu sagen wie du deine Bilder mit dem Kit (welches nicht schlecht ist) besser machst.


----------



## derseppl (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Suche besseres Objektiv für Nikon D3000 ~150 €*

Man kann eigtl ja gleich mal ein paar Objektive nennen, da es nicht so viel Auswahl gibt bei ~200€ 

Also für Weitwinkel musst du noch ein bisschen sparen und dich dann nach einem gebrauchtem umschauen. Das billigste neue wäre das *Tamron 10-24mm* (Tamron Objektiv SP AF 10-24mm 3.5-4.5 Di II LD Asp IF für Nikon (B001N) | Geizhals Deutschland)

Bei Tele wäre ein sinnvolle Ergänzung das Nikon *55-200mm VR* (Nikon Objektiv AF-S VR DX 55-200mm 4.0-5.6G IF-ED (JAA798DA) | Geizhals Deutschland) oder du sparst nochmal 30-50€ und holst dir gebraucht das Nikon *55-300mm VR* (Nikon Objektiv AF-S VR DX 55-300mm 4.5-5.6G ED (JAA814DA) | Geizhals Deutschland), welches noch etwas mehr Brennweite hat.

Lichtstärke und mehr Freistellung bringt dir dann das o.g. *Tamron 17-50mm 2.8* von yappi. Da kannst du dann dein Objektiv verkaufen. 
Noch mehr Lichtstärke und Freistellung bekommst du mit den bereits erwähnten Festbrennweiten *Nikon 35mm 1.8* (Nikon Objektiv AF-S DX 35mm 1.8G (JAA132DA) | Geizhals Deutschland) oder *50mm 1.8* (Nikon Objektiv AF-S 50mm 1.8G (JAA015DA) | Geizhals Deutschland). Welches von beiden eher dein Typ ist schaust du in deinen EXIFs nach oder du fixierst dir mal dein Objektiv einen Tag lang mit Klebeband auf 35mm und auf 50mm und gehst damit fotografieren.

Als Makro kommt preislich für dich eigentlich nur das *Nikon Micro 40mm 2.8* (Nikon Objektiv AF-S DX Micro 40mm 2.8G (JAA638DA) | Geizhals Deutschland) infrage. Das hat schon einen Abbildungsmaßstab von 1:1 (zum Vergleich, dein 18-55mm hat ~1:3.2). Der Nachteil ist, dass der Arbeitsabstand für Makros ziemlich klein ist und du bei schlechteren Lichtbedingungen schnell die ISO hochschrauben musst oder du arbeitest mit Stativ. Das Objektiv kannst du auch ganz normal zum fotografieren nutzen, ist also nicht nur für Makros verwendbar.

Andere Möglichkeiten um dein 18-55mm zu ersetzen wären das: 
*Nikon 18-105mm* (Nikon Objektiv AF-S VR DX 18-105mm 3.5-5.6G ED (JAA805DA) | Geizhals Deutschland), welches deinen Brennweitenbereich einfach ersetzt und erweitert (schau dich da nach gebrauchten (zwischen 150 und 200€) um, der Verkaufspreis ist gerade ziemlich hoch wegen der Thailand-Flut),
*Nikon 16-85mm *(Nikon Objektiv AF-S VR DX 16-85mm 3.5-5.6G ED (JAA800DA) | Geizhals Deutschland), welches mehr Weitwinkel und mehr Tele als deines hat und eine sehr gute Abbildungsqualität. Ist aber auch gebraucht erst ab ~320€ zu bekommen
und das *Sigma 17-70mm *(Sigma Objektiv AF 17-70mm 2.8-4.0 DC Asp IF Makro OS HSM für Nikon (668955) | Geizhals Deutschland), welches deinen Brennweitenbereich auch erweitert und zusätzlich dazu noch eine bessere Lichtstärke hat (allerdings nicht so gut wie das Tamron 17-50). Außerdem hat es noch eine leichte Makro-Funktion. Vereint also vieles, ist gebraucht schon ab 230-240€ zu bekommen (da achte aber unbedingt auf das HSM, es gab nämlich auch mal eine Version ohne Motor!).

Das wären so die Möglichkeiten. Wie du siehst sind das einige 

Edit: Wurde ja schon viel geschrieben, während ich hier am verfassen war. Also ich kann Autokiller nur zustimmen. Das wichtigste ist, dass du weist, was dir fehlt. Arbeite also den Fotolehrgang durch und dann ist die Entscheidung einfacher. Wir können für dich nichts entscheiden, denn dir muss es am Ende Spaß machen.


----------



## Star_KillA (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Suche besseres Objektiv für Nikon D3000 ~150 €*

Naja gut ein Versuch war es ja wert , aber ihr habt ja Recht. Ist schwachsinnig wenn man sich einen 3000€ Gaming Rechner kauft nur um Minecraft mit 3 Bildschirmen zu spielen. Wenn ihr versteht. Ich belasse es dann dabei und melde mich später ,danke das ihr soviel geschrieben habt. Ich lese mir einfach mal ein paar Tutorials durch ,  ggf. geh ich mal an die Hochschule hier , da war ein Freund ( Hamburg ).


----------



## Zoon (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Suche besseres Objektiv für Nikon D3000 ~150 €*

Wenn du Hauptsächlich Hardware fotografierst wäre das oben erwähnte 40mm Makro genau das richtige.

Aber Vorsicht Festbrennweiten machen süchtig, wenn man (auf sein Geld) nicht aufpasst vermehren sich bei dir die Linsen wie die Lemminge


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Suche besseres Objektiv für Nikon D3000 ~150 €*

Ich knipps meine Grafikkarten immer mit der 35er-Festbrennweite. Ab Blende 3.5 bis 5.6 etwa ist's auch nach außen schön knackscharf.


----------



## DPr (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Suche besseres Objektiv für Nikon D3000 ~150 €*

Für deine Hohlkehle: was für Licht benutzt Du ? Normale Tischlampen, natürliches Licht (vom Fenster). So wie es sich liest, braucht man von einer Studiobeleuchtung bei Dir nicht ausgehen (gibts auch schon für kleines Geld, aber wirklich nur für Gelegenheitsfotos zu gebrauchen).

Kannst ja mal probieren zu erklären, was Dir bei deinen Fotos "fehlt". Bei vielen Bildern im Internet/Magazinen wurde mit Bearbeitungssoftware ordentlich nachgeholfen, weswegen eigene Versuche mitunter doch sehr frustrierend "normal" aussehen


----------



## Star_KillA (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Suche besseres Objektiv für Nikon D3000 ~150 €*

Naja ich glaube nicht das die Leute im Graka und CPU Kühler Bilder Thread viel bearbeiten


----------



## derseppl (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Suche besseres Objektiv für Nikon D3000 ~150 €*

Also wenn du schon ein 18-55mm hast, nützt es nichts sich noch ein 35mm 1.8 für Grafikkarten zu kaufen, wenn eh nur bei einer Blende zw. 3.5 und 5.6 fotografiert wird. Dann hol dir lieber für 50€ ein Stativ.
Warum?
Die Naheinstellgrenze bei dem 18-55mm ist 28cm ab Sensor. Bei dem 35mm ist die Naheinstellgrenze 30cm. Sprich du kommst mit den 55mm von deinem Kit näher ran als mit dem 35 1.8. 
Der einzige Vorteil des 35mm ist die Blende 1.8. Da du hier aber eh abblenden musst um eine hohe Schärfentiefe zu erzielen wird dir ein Stativ mehr bringen, wenn deine Bilder immer leicht unscharf/verwackelt sind.

Aber wie einige schon gesagt haben. Zeig ein Bild und sage, was du dir wünscht. Es wird dich schon keiner zerreißen. Jeder hat mal klein angefangen und die ersten Bilder sind nie so gut


----------

